# Waiting....



## Mindi (May 3, 2016)

Am I the only one half way through lambing and making daily and nightly trips to the barn just waiting and hoping and wishing for new lambs to appear so I can continue to maybe have a decent night's sleep?  With every moan and grown of my 2 yr old ewes being so big and so uncomfortable, I'm sure all of us are ready for this long 5 month wait to be over! Also perfect emoji for what I need every morning...happy lambing everyone!


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2016)

How many more are you waiting on? Do you have a last possible date by when they should all finish? Best wishes for a timely and successful completion!


----------



## Mindi (May 3, 2016)

Just 2, just about 100% they will both of at least twins since they are so big.  May 9th is the latest date, it will be my luck they'll have them on Mother's Day, LOL!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

Awe that would be sweet 


Mindi said:


> it will be my luck they'll have them on Mother's Day, LOL!



Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## TAH (May 3, 2016)

Do you mind if I come along?


----------



## Ferguson K (May 4, 2016)

I'll join you on your waiting game because we're officially done!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 5, 2016)

Mine officially ended last week.....however, my 'enthusiastic' ram crossed the fence on Xmas day and two fences in late January.....so lambing may be going on for some while yet.


----------

